# GenieGO and the HR44 WiFi Connection



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi everyone! I just wanted to share my recent experiences with my GenieGO and having my system bridged to the internet via my HR44's WiFi connection. Hopefully it might help someone who is in a similar situation.

So, to start, I have an HR44, an HR24, and an HR22 as well as a 1st Gen GenieGO. Up until about 3 months ago, I had my DIRECTV coax network bridged to the internet via the ethernet plug in on the back of the HR44. In fact, when I had the Genie installed I completely re-configured my wiring so as to have my modem and router in the same cabinet that my HR44 was going to be in so I could directly connect that receiver to my router (it also put my router in a more central location which boosted the range of the WiFi signal). Everything was rock solid. 

Then, about 3 months ago, I needed to open an ethernet port on my router so I could hook up my Solar City dongle (we got solar panels, and Solar City gives owners a little box that communicates with their solar array via radio and reports back to SC via the internet). I figured I would just set up the HR44 to bridge via WiFi and that would be no problem. It was also at that time that I stopped using my GenieGO as frequently as I had been. About a month ago, my GG use picked up again, and I noticed that my HR24 was constantly dropping out of view of my GenieGO. I tried everything to get it to stay on: receiver reboots, GG resets, static IPs, DHCP reservations, re-validation of receivers via the DTV website, etc. Nothing worked. That receiver, and only that receiver, would not stay visible to my GG apps. It would show up, but then drop off. Frustrating!

Finally last weekend I put it together that my problems started after I connected my DTV system via WiFi. I got myself an ethernet switch, got my HR44 plugged back into my router via ethernet, reconfigured my network settings on the HR44, and BAM! Everything is once again stable and rock solid on my system. I don't know what it is about that WiFi connection, but for some reason, my HR24 just doesn't like it as far as the GenieGO is concerned. Which brings up an interesting point: My DIRECTV apps for iPad/Android tablet still worked flawlessly throughout this problem. I could control that receiver, delete shows off of that receiver, and see what channel it was on from my tablet apps. 

All in all I have been very happy with DIRECTV's technology. I really like the GenieGO and the tablet apps, and the ability to do VOD via internet is great.


----------



## ABrimberry (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting. I'm sure it will help someone in the future.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

mrdobolina said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted to share my recent experiences with my GenieGO and having my system bridged to the internet via my HR44's WiFi connection. Hopefully it might help someone who is in a similar situation.
> 
> and I noticed that my HR24 was constantly dropping out of view of my GenieGO. I tried everything to get it to stay on: receiver reboots, GG resets, static IPs, DHCP reservations, re-validation of receivers via the DTV website, etc. Nothing worked. That receiver, and only that receiver, would not stay visible to my GG apps. It would show up, but then drop off. Frustrating!


HR24-500 ??

There's been a love / hate relationship in various updates of the 24-500 and the GG . I've got a Buffett concert on my 24 that sometimes GG has, sometimes not. Throughout all that, my DECA cloud is bridged through wired HR34.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Actually it is the HR24-200. 

I still scratch my head when I think about the issues that I had with the GG and that receiver. I know wired is the way to go, but I just don't understand how everything else worked via WiFi connection, but this one receiver would drop off, then come back on, then drop off, then come back, constantly. 

Knock on wood, everything is still rock solid with the wired connection.


----------



## fjpor (Feb 13, 2015)

Just got DirecTV using wireless Genie is H44-700. The main box is hooked into the living room TV while the mini Genie is in the bedroom. All supposedly wireless and able to go through my router. NOT!!

I have a Netgear router which I have configured to recognize only MAC addresses so I took the MAC address from the wireless mini-Genie and input it into my router and saved it. However, I CANNOT get connected to the internet. I went back into the router and changed the setting to open, leaving off the MAC addresses and ONE (1) time I got it to connect to the internet. BUT, I still could not get any of the functions which come with being online. 

I called DirecTV and they tried to talk me through this without success and are coming out Tuesday to attempt to fix the problem. My main box and TV in the living room are about 20 feet away from my router. And the mini-Genie is in the Master bedroom.

Any ideas anyone has will be most appreciated but I have seen nothing so far which could. Last time I tried to connect with the MAC filter turned OFF as it was when I got connected - nothing and got a diagnostic code 71-73-464. Trying to connect to the router via any other measure just isn't plausible.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm a bit confused here, are you trying to hook a wireless mini genie (C41W) directly up to your home wireless router? If so that is the problem, it can only connect to the DirecTV Wireless Video Bridge (WVB), which has to be hooked up to your coaxial network. The only thing that should be hooked up to your home WiFi is the HR44 Genie itself.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

fjpor said:


> Just got DirecTV using wireless Genie is H44-700. The main box is hooked into the living room TV while the mini Genie is in the bedroom. All supposedly wireless and able to go through my router. NOT!!


If you have a wireless client C41W, it does not connect to your router, a C41W needs to connect to a DIRECTV® Wireless Video Bridge in order to gets its video from the Genie.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

fjpor said:


> Just got DirecTV using wireless Genie is H44-700. The main box is hooked into the living room TV while the mini Genie is in the bedroom. All supposedly wireless and able to go through my router. NOT!!
> 
> I have a Netgear router which I have configured to recognize only MAC addresses so I took the MAC address from the wireless mini-Genie and input it into my router and saved it. However, I CANNOT get connected to the internet. I went back into the router and changed the setting to open, leaving off the MAC addresses and ONE (1) time I got it to connect to the internet. BUT, I still could not get any of the functions which come with being online.
> 
> ...


I think you already got your answer here

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/216536-directv-wireless-genie-mini-genie-problems/


----------

